# make builworld fails on freshly installed FreeBSD-10 x86_64



## vadimk (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello,

I have just installed FreeBSD 10 on VM at my ISP provider server. Then updated source tree from SVN EU site. Then cleaned up /usr/obj folder. Have failed twice with this:

```
root@srv1:/usr/src % make buildworld
....
===> gnu/usr.bin/binutils/libopcodes (all)
cc  -O2 -pipe -DBFD_DEFAULT_TARGET_SIZE=64 -I. -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/libopcodes -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/libopcodes/../libbfd -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/libopcodes/../libbfd -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/libopcodes/../../../../contrib/binutils/include -DARCH_i386 -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/libopcodes/../../../../contrib/binutils/opcodes -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/libopcodes/../../../../contrib/binutils/bfd -std=gnu99   -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/libopcodes/../../../../contrib/binutils/opcodes/i386-dis.c -o i386-dis.o
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils/libopcodes
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/binutils
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1
```

What can go wrong?
Thanks


----------



## vadimk (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: make builworld fails on freshly installed FreeBSD-10 x86*

I have tried 3-rd time and this was successful. The only difference between OK and not OK tries is:
1. `make buildworld > /tmp/builworld.log &`  -- not OK
2. `script /var/tmp/buildworld.log; make buildworld` -- OK

Somehow sitting at the console and watching build process make it possible to finish. On other systems the 1-st variant always worked before as well.  :\


----------

